# Allergy immunotherapy vials 95165



## jek521 (Jun 20, 2007)

Our allergist prepares her own immunotherapy vials for her patients' allergy shots.  We bill out CPT 95165 for the professional preparation of multi-dose vials.

Many of our patients have multiple allergies so the antigens are mixed in several separate vials  (it's not possible to put it all together in one vial).

If three vials are prepared with different antigens for 10 doses each, how should it be coded?
1.) On three separate lines:  CPT 95165 x10, 95165/59 x10, 95165/59 x10
OR
2.) On a single line: CPT 95165 x30 (for the total combined doses)

Thanks!


----------

